# apache startet nicht mit virtualhost



## bmc (5. Mai 2004)

Also ich habe folgendes Problehm, wenn ich meiner httpd.conf vor dem VirtualHost die # wegnehme und ihn editiere, dan startet apache nicht mehr.
apachectl start: httpd could not be started
Wenn ich apachectl fullstatus schreibe agt er mir er könne keine Verbindung zu localhost aufbauen.
Habbe schon gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden.
Weis niemand was es das Problehm sein könnte?


----------



## gothic ghost (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
hier gibt es jede Menge FAQ auch über den Virtual Host 
Und das auf der Website von Apache.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Mai 2004)

Wie wärs, wenn du mal einen Blick ins error_log wirfst?


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Mai 2004)

Meistens hat das mit fehlerhaften Pfadangaben zu tun 
Aber ich schließe mich an: Was sagt das Logfile dazu?


----------

